# 1 dog - 2 handlers? Is it possible?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Is it possible for 1 dog to have 2 different handlers?

Back story:

Zefra and I train in schutzhund together - always have and always will. We both enjoy the sport tremendously and it is our main focus.

Just a few weeks ago I started doing private lessons in agility with Zefra with group classes/practice sessions once per week as well.

I have come to find that although I enjoyed doing agility with Stark, I do not enjoy the sport anymore. I actually find it quite boring (SO SORRY AGILITY people! It's just a personal preference!) and do not wish to continue it beyond our lessons. I may trial her because she is quite good in it and our instructor thinks she would do well.. but who knows.

Anyways, my younger sister (21 years old) who lives with me LOVES agility and has been doing all of our "homework" each week with Zefra. Zefra really does respond to her and they both like working together. It's fun to see Zefra "tone down" her drive/'tude with my sister as well. Zefra has learned A LOT in the past few weeks - all thanks to my sister.

We have continued doing schH and getting ready for a rally fun match during this as well and I do not feel that anything has suffered between the two of us (Zef and I).

My sister has always been a VERY active part of the dogs lives and so they have always had a bond. My sister was a little nervous/careful with Zefra when she was younger because she didn't know how to handle a high energy, high drive, sharp working girl who thinks she hung the moon, but since Zefra has matured and settled a bit (did I really just say that?!) she REALLY enjoys working with her.

I am just curious if you think this could work?

I handle Zefra in schH (etc.) and my sister continue agility with her? I have no problems funding this training if my sister wants to continue it with her, I just do not want to do something I shouldn't in terms of working bond, etc.. ? I don't think personally that anything "bad" could come of this, but would like more experienced thoughts.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No problem. I've seen this happen a number of times and works fine, especially if there's two different sports involved. This will happen with parents passing off their finished dog to their child and the child only has to learn how to do their part and not worry about training the dog too.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't see a problem. I recently bought a house with my sister and I was worried that Delgado in particular would be a problem because he doesn't like to listen to anyone but me. She takes him to the dog park in the mornings and he's doing great, it hasn't changed our relationship and it's good to see him respecting her


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think there wold be a problem, especially since you are talking two very different activities.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't see a problem with it, especially if Zefra is really responsive to your sister and they both enjoy doing agility.

I have yet to have a dog that will 'work' for another person, it probably helps that your sister lives with you and is close to Zefra..GOOD LUCK and shame on you for finding agility boring LOL,,(just kidding


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks guys - and LMAO @ Diane! 

I actually thought it would be a TONE of fun with Zefra but found myself a little bored during our sessions... 

Zefra is already doing some sequencing (is that what you call it? LOL). Today she did JUMP/TUNNEL/JUMP and then JUMP/CHUTE/JUMP and then she did the dog walk and the teeter for the first time. She is catching on VERY quickly and the instructor really likes her. My sister is having a BLAST working her and Zefra is really responding.

When we first got there she kept running back to the car (we train on private property and park next to the field) to where I was sitting but once my sister called her back a few times and they got into work mode, not just standing around talking Zefra stayed with her and was doing super good.

She is even now (this is her 3rd session) hitting the table and platzing all on her own and taking equipment from a distance when sent out. My sister is still working on her targeting when on the equipment (two on-two off) but that doesn't surprise me since Zefra is all about RUNNING and SPEED. 

Both the instructor and my sister (and me) know that there is NO WAY on this earth they can keep up with her while on course so they have been working on sending her from a distance a bit. She works well with my sister and it is nice to see Zefra being able to cross train in a different sport with just as much 'go' as she does for schH and herding. 

Okay, enough bragging... LOL.... I just love this little thing! 

Thanks guys, I will definitely keep you all up to date with their progress.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Classes can be boring, especially if you've trained in something else (like you do) that is probably more fast paced..Sometimes there is alot of 'down time' when taking agility, but I'm so glad your sister is into it!

And heck mine would be still running for me/the car if they were training with someone else! LOL..I had someone try and run sami/jynx at points in time, and both of them were like "no way, we'll do one jump and OFF we go looking for mom!"..

Definitely keep us updated, it sounds like BOTH of them will do great!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> *Is it possible for 1 dog to have 2 different handlers?*
> 
> ........................
> Anyways, my younger sister (21 years old) who lives with me LOVES agility and has been doing all of our "homework" each week with Zefra. Zefra really does respond to her and they both like working together. It's fun to see Zefra "tone down" her drive/'tude with my sister as well. Zefra has learned A LOT in the past few weeks - all thanks to my sister.
> ...


 
*Why wouldn't it work?* If the dog is trained properly and the two (or more) handlers know what they are doing, there is absolutely no reason why it wouldn't work perfectly.

A lot of people seem to feel (like many members in my OB club) that their dogs will not work in OB or Agility or Rally if the husband or wife or even kids are watching from aroundthe ring - Ridicuolus! If the dog won't work that is a matter of training and handling distractions - that is all!

Heck, my dog will work perfectly well when the OB instructor takes him to demo something for the class! And she doesn't even train him and sees him only in class. (Actually he works better and more attentive for her than for me!)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

codmaster said:


> *Why wouldn't it work?* If the dog is trained properly and the two (or more) handlers know what they are doing, there is absolutely no reason why it wouldn't work perfectly.
> 
> A lot of people seem to feel (like many members in my OB club) that their dogs will not work in OB or Agility or Rally if the husband or wife or even kids are watching from aroundthe ring - Ridicuolus! If the dog won't work that is a matter of training and handling distractions - that is all!
> 
> Heck, my dog will work perfectly well when the OB instructor takes him to demo something for the class! And she doesn't even train him and sees him only in class. (Actually he works better and more attentive for her than for me!)


No, it's not uncommon. Both of my dogs are very handler specific. I worked with four different trainers who loved to use Delgado as their demo dog and while he would respond it would be reluctant. One trainer he downright didn't like and refused to listen to her without a fight, the others he would only listen to if they offered treats

Both dogs focus and work best with me, I'm the one that trains them so if I'm in the room and someone is trying to get their attention, good luck  lol. I wouldn't think of ever trying to change that 

Delgado will listen to my sister but he doesn't respect her like he respects me. Elizabeth's question is a very valid one, since Zefra already knows and likes her sister then it should work out


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Shade said:


> No, it's not uncommon.* Both of my dogs are very handler specific. I worked with four different trainers who loved to use Delgado as their demo dog and while he would respond it would be reluctant*. One trainer he downright didn't like and refused to listen to her without a fight, the others he would only listen to if they offered treats
> 
> Both dogs focus and work best with me, I'm the one that trains them so if I'm in the room and someone is trying to get their attention, good luck  lol. I wouldn't think of ever trying to change that
> 
> Delgado will listen to my sister but he doesn't respect her like he respects me. Elizabeth's question is a very valid one, since Zefra already knows and likes her sister then it should work out


*All depends on the dog and their training.* And also what the owner(s) want their dog to behave like. Some OB people I know don't want their dog to listen to anyone else - don't know why myself.

But the OP asked about two regular trainers for a dog. great question and also a wise thing to do anyway unless someone is going to be with a dog 24/7/365 forever!

Even a police or military K9 dog can and has to get used to different handlers so if it is possible with a dog trained like that, then any ordinary dog should have no problem with multiple handlers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my dogs have also always been handler specific. Have been used as demo dogs as well, and also were reluctant (obedience here). My husband could be standing on the sideline waving a TBone and yes the aussie would go for it, but never any of my gsd's.

While I never discouraged my dogs from working for someone else whether it was obedience/agility, they just aren't interested.

Now if I had been in Elizabeth's situation, where her sister lives with her, spends alot of time with her dogs, mine probably 'would' work for that person, but again, it would have to be specific. 

Altho I must say, my aussie would follow you to the moon if you had food in your hand, food is gone, all bets are off


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Almost all of my many GSD's were raised to be very friendly to people that we welcomed and would go walking with them with only a backwards glance - very confident dogs on their own and would generally obey normal OB commands from whoever was handling them - not from just anyone standing around however.

But that was something that we worked with from when they were little puppies. Some it was really needed as they were show dogs and handled by a pro handler but we raised all of them the same.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra really didn't seem to care to be honest. 

She did go back to the car once or twice looking for me, but even when I was on the sidelines watching she would still be totally engaged with my sister.

My situation may be a little different than most since she does live with me and care for the dogs (probably more than I do at this point due to my work schedule!). She has always been involved with their care and so this is not really a wide stretch for them. Just maybe a little different since usually when I am out there training they are normally with me.

Stark actually works best for my best friends husband to be honest! LOL His heeling is way more upbeat and flashier with him than anyone else I have seen!

Zefra has been worked by a few different people in OB - one being the training director at a club we frequent but that we don't really see very often and she was fine. 

My dogs are not "clingy" dogs nor are they ones that have issues being away from me with someone else - even if I am present. They are pretty good with just being handed off - which I like. We have been doing this type of thing since they were pups - not really knowing (like having other people walk them when we were in a group, being "watched" by friends and family and taken places without/with me. They were EXPECTED to comply to all of these people when asked to do something.

Now, if a total stranger came up, grabbed the leash and told them to "fuss" they probably wouldn't do it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it depends on the dog so if she does fine with Jess then go for it! Nikon won't work for anyone else (well maybe Falon or my little sister depending on the situation) but Pan generally will and at flyball, we often just grab dogs to handle or let newbies handle our dogs to see what it's like.

I agree with codmaster that I don't like it when a dog cannot keep its head because another friend or family member is nearby but I also don't expect *my* dog to go out and do protection with someone else. My husband has very little to do with my dogs, but he can take them for walks, go jogging, and do basic obedience. I am not training my dogs so that any person can grab my leash and compete with *my* dog, lol.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I think it depends on the dog so if she does fine with Jess then go for it! Nikon won't work for anyone else (well maybe Falon or my little sister depending on the situation) but Pan generally will and at flyball, we often just grab dogs to handle or let newbies handle our dogs to see what it's like.
> 
> I agree with codmaster that I don't like it when a dog cannot keep its head because another friend or family member is nearby but I also don't expect *my* dog to go out and do protection with someone else. My husband has very little to do with my dogs, but he can take them for walks, go jogging, and do basic obedience. I am not training my dogs so that any person can grab my leash and compete with *my* dog, lol.


Aiden and Nikon are similar. Aid is a one person dog through and through and I am his person. He honestly couldn't care less if anyone else even bothered to exist in this world besides me, lol. I don't think he would work for anyone else at all. He wouldn't pitch a fit and try and drag that person back to me, but he wouldn't willingly comply with what they're asking. He isn't easily bribed either, so using food or a toy definitely wouldn't work, lol. But like you said, Jake (bf) can take Aiden out for a walk or to the pet store or wherever without any problems. He lives with Jake and does have a sort of fondness towards him, but I think Jake asking Aiden for competitive obedience/Schutzhund type stuff is different story.


----------

